# Road Hazards



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ah well, that tire didn't have too much life left in it by the looks of it anyway. 

I had pretty bad luck with my FR710s. Had a huge screw in one; replaced that tire at 7000 miles on the car with a brand new one, then tore a gash in the sidewall when I hit a metal something in the road <10000 miles later. 

TPMS likely wasn't reset when the tires were last rotated. The system has to be "relearned" every time the tires switch positions.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Is that something I can do myself, or do I need to take it to a dealer?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dngrsone said:


> Is that something I can do myself, or do I need to take it to a dealer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Very early Cruzes could be taught by activating TPMS relearn mode in the instrument cluster and then letting the air out of tires in a certain order. 

Later ones require a tool, which you can pick up on Amazon for $30 or so. Some tire shops will have said tool as well.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Dngrsone said:


> Is that something I can do myself, or do I need to take it to a dealer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


2014?

you need to use relearn tool.

buy one or take it somewhere that has one


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

I should have had them move the new tires to the front, now that I think about it. Oh well, I'll do that on the next oil change, which will happen soon enough.

I'll definitely want to get one of those tools, though.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't mean to argue, but my 2014 was definitely able to be relearned from the instrument cluster, I did it myself.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Well, I can certainly _try_... I mean, I need to fix the tire pressures on the front tires first, as they're all out of whack from my effort to find the low one (seriously, couldn't tell); but I have a little electric tire pump now and a digital pressure gage, so I could take a little time to air everything up to what I want and then try resetting.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Ah well, that tire didn't have too much life left in it by the looks of it anyway.


Oooh boy, no it doesn't - got yourself some dry rot there!



anthonysmith93 said:


> I don't mean to argue, but my 2014 was definitely able to be relearned from the instrument cluster, I did it myself.


Yes, you initiate it from the cluster, but you have to use the tool to sync the wheel speed sensors.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Also get yourself a 12v air pump. I've had to use them in the back country and should you have a flat you can use it to inflate your spare tire, which if you're like the rest of us, never check for air pressure.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> Also get yourself a 12v air pump. I've had to use them in the back country and should you have a flat you can use it to inflate your spare tire, which if you're like the rest of us, never check for air pressure.


At least the Gen1 Cruze (and every other GM car I've owned) has the spare tire stowed with the valve stem UP. On my parents Hondas (a Fit and an Accord) the spare tires are stowed with the valve stems DOWN and the spares have to be removed in order to check pressures!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> At least the Gen1 Cruze (and every other GM car I've owned) has the spare tire stowed with the valve stem UP. On my parents Hondas (a Fit and an Accord) the spare tires are stowed with the valve stems DOWN and the spares have to be removed in order to check pressures!


Valve up or valve down in storage depends on how the jack and other equipment is stored. I've seen vehicles where the jack is stored above the spare, leading to the value down. GM tends to store the jack below the spare, leading to the valve up.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> At least the Gen1 Cruze (and every other GM car I've owned) has the spare tire stowed with the valve stem UP. On my parents Hondas (a Fit and an Accord) the spare tires are stowed with the valve stems DOWN and the spares have to be removed in order to check pressures!


Buy a Cruze diesel, no spare to worry about. :th_dblthumb2:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...cussion/161002-verano-doughnut-spare-ctd.html


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

I did pick up a little compressor to keep in the car. Debating with myself whether keeping a plug kit in the car is a good idea, considering the heat...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Oooh boy, no it doesn't - got yourself some dry rot there!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you initiate it from the cluster, but you have to use the tool to sync the wheel speed sensors.


Maybe mine is a fluke then, because I initiated it and was able to sync them up by releasing air from each tire until the car honked and flashed lights or whatever, and then my TPMS light went away. Then I filled them to the proper air level.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Maybe mine is a fluke then, because I initiated it and was able to sync them up by releasing air from each tire until the car honked and flashed lights or whatever, and then my TPMS light went away. Then I filled them to the proper air level.


That's really odd for a 2014. I think it was removed because in a busy shop, there's a lot of tires being filled and emptied - you could easily end up with the relearn learning someone else's TPMS.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Maybe mine is a fluke then, because I initiated it and was able to sync them up by releasing air from each tire until the car honked and flashed lights or whatever, and then my TPMS light went away. Then I filled them to the proper air level.


You have the ECU flash done? 



JoeInMilwaukee said:


> At least the Gen1 Cruze (and every other GM car I've owned) has the spare tire stowed with the valve stem UP. On my parents Hondas (a Fit and an Accord) the spare tires are stowed with the valve stems DOWN and the spares have to be removed in order to check pressures!


LOL I haven't checked if mine was faced up or down. Jack is stored above the spare for my 9.5 gen. 

Cruze my spare was stored inside the GM Fix A Flat attached to the air compressor.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dngrsone said:


> Gotta love 'em.
> 
> ... on my way between deserts... Another weird thing: the TPMS thinks this right rear tire is in the right front position.


It seems you were driving on probably hot pavement on a hot day. The air in the tire will increase temperature on hot days thereby increasing the pressure.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

I concur. Air temp in the AM is in the '70s, whereas in the afternoon it's like 110.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I have the tool and it takes about 30 seconds to do the operation, starting with the driver's wheel first. I think you can do it in the old fashion manner by adding or taking out 2psi until it gets recognized by the TPMS, then go to the next wheel, but it will take time. My dealer does this operation for free.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> You have the ECU flash done?


If that's a recall, no. My car hasn't had any recall repairs and according to chevy dealer and chevy.com doesn't qualify for any lmao


----------

